# World Cup Cricket 2011 - Dish Coverage



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm creating this new thread to just find out if the 2011 world cup cricket coverage in dish network will be in HD or not?

Dish network employees or moderators..please let us know.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*ICC World Cup Package All Inclusive 2011*








Set to be one of the most exciting World Cups in the history of the event, with a new quarter-final format will create a fascinating finish! Purchase includes HD broadcast when available.
*$129.00*

See http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/csa_links/default.aspx?csa=sports
(Login required)


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> *ICC World Cup Package All Inclusive 2011*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks James. It says " Purchase includes HD broadcast when available". It's a little vague and I wanted some confirmation from Dish employees who are in the forum here.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

quizzer said:


> It says "Purchase includes HD broadcast when available". It's a little vague and I wanted some confirmation from Dish employees who are in the forum here.


What that means is only certain games will be broadcasted in HD rather than all of them. It will be on channel 454 while the SD ones are 455-472. Which games will be HD, we won't know until it actually starts though.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

If I purchased ICC Cricket World Cup from DISH Network and keep Willow Cricket channel until June will I get free Willow Cricket from July to December


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> What that means is only certain games will be broadcasted in HD rather than all of them. It will be on channel 454 while the SD ones are 455-472. Which games will be HD, we won't know until it actually starts though.


Thanks Tommy. I only hope most of the important matches come in HD(454) if not all.

Appreciate dish employees contributing in this forum.


----------



## lovenc007 (Feb 8, 2011)

I read online on a different forum that if you have Dish Network, Vonage, and asian channels, you can get the package for free. I chatted with a Dish Network agent online and she confirmed this was true but she then had trouble finding instructions on how to get this deal and I then got disconnected. 

Tommy - is there any truth to this deal and if yes, how can I get it? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

lovenc007 said:


> I read online on a different forum that if you have Dish Network, Vonage, and asian channels, you can get the package for free. I chatted with a Dish Network agent online and she confirmed this was true but she then had trouble finding instructions on how to get this deal and I then got disconnected.
> 
> Tommy - is there any truth to this deal and if yes, how can I get it? Thanks.


I'll look into that deal. In honesty it's all news to me and the people I have checked with so far haven't heard of it either. I'll research some more information and post here for you when I got that update!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's some more information for you. Please be sure to read the fine print at the bottom.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/cricketworldcup/dish-network/default.aspx


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> Here's some more information for you. Please be sure to read the fine print at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/cricketworldcup/dish-network/default.aspx


Matt,

When can we know what all matches will be covered in HD?

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

New subs only, for that deal.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

quizzer said:


> Matt,
> 
> When can we know what all matches will be covered in HD?
> 
> Thanks


I imagine you'll find out around the time we do. We don't have a schedule for the games yet.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

checked program guide and it shows opening ceremony on 454 in hd, friday 18th.

Will it show warm up games? They are starting this weekend i guess.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it will be in HD on DISH Network


----------



## ddlj81 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have purchased the package. I was able to select DVR recording timer for an event (no name yet just sayd HD PPV) that starts Feb 12th at 5:00 AM EST on channel 454. Its got to be something to do with the world cup since otherwise there would be message pop up asking me to purchase the event. The absence of such a pop up indicates that I am selecting to record an event for which I am eligible. But I wonder what starts at Feb 12th 5:00 AM EST. It would make sense for it to be 4:00 AM EST since then 3 warm up matches start. 
The following day Feb 13th there is India vs Australia (warm up) which I am sure is covered since willow.tv (on the internet) is covering it in its package. It is also in HD.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

ddlj81 said:


> I have purchased the package. I was able to select DVR recording timer for an event (no name yet just sayd HD PPV) that starts Feb 12th at 5:00 AM EST on channel 454. Its got to be something to do with the world cup since otherwise there would be message pop up asking me to purchase the event. The absence of such a pop up indicates that I am selecting to record an event for which I am eligible. But I wonder what starts at Feb 12th 5:00 AM EST. It would make sense for it to be 4:00 AM EST since then 3 warm up matches start.
> The following day Feb 13th there is India vs Australia (warm up) which I am sure is covered since willow.tv (on the internet) is covering it in its package. It is also in HD.


I guess you are right. we can see the warm up games as well.


----------



## kujili (Feb 11, 2011)

if you have dish and vonage along with south asian programming you will get the ICC world cup cricket free... i subscried to dish in dec.2010 but the offer in their website said its only for customers who activate their service after Jan.20..but still i submitted the form and now im getting willow as well as im able to set the timer on 454...hope it works...
note: i did not order the ppv...


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this PPV event going to be available on all receivers or only one receiver. I called up 3 CSR's and all of them said it will be available on all. I think there is ambiguity here in terms of, if it is going to be available on one receiver or all receivers. Any feedback from members here ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ateet said:


> Is this PPV event going to be available on all receivers or only one receiver. I called up 3 CSR's and all of them said it will be available on all. I think there is ambiguity here in terms of, if it is going to be available on one receiver or all receivers. Any feedback from members here ?


PPVs purchased online will appear on ALL receivers.

PPVs purchased the receiver interface need to be purchased on each receiver but when reconciled you'll only get one fee. (I believe the event will become active without intervention on the other receivers after your receiver has called home via phone/internet and told DISH that you made the purchase. I'm more familiar with same day movie PPVs than several day event PPVs. With a future event such as this I'd expect it to be active on all receivers as long as the receiver you made the purchase on had made its call in.)

If you really want to make sure that it is on all receivers buy online or via a CSR!
BTW: It is good to see you got the same answer from all three.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying James. That is excellent news. MattG our dish rep on other forum confirmed that it will NOT be available on all receivers. I will take your word over any dish rep for sure. 

I hate ambiguity when it comes to such purchases, but it is better to be safe than sorry. Just wanted to be sure before I spend my money. Now I have some hope that this event will be available on all receivers otherwise people are going to make a lot of phone calls demanding refund from Dish during start of event. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## goindia2011 (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont know about you guys but I havent been able to see ANY of the warm up games so far. Whats up with that? I bought the PPV, paid 120 bucks. talked to the lady while getting it and she said that i would be able to see the warm up games but I havent seen any so far. I called DISH again and some guy said that the warm up games would not be shown. SO what's the deal? can we or can we not see the warm up games?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ateet said:


> Thanks for clarifying James. That is excellent news. MattG our dish rep on other forum confirmed that it will NOT be available on all receivers. I will take your word over any dish rep for sure.


I wouldn't want to contradict a CSR ... but that is the way I understand it to work. It is always possible that I'm wrong.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

goindia2011 said:


> I dont know about you guys but I havent been able to see ANY of the warm up games so far. Whats up with that? I bought the PPV, paid 120 bucks. talked to the lady while getting it and she said that i would be able to see the warm up games but I havent seen any so far. I called DISH again and some guy said that the warm up games would not be shown. SO what's the deal? can we or can we not see the warm up games?


We will know tomorrow


----------



## goindia2011 (Feb 12, 2011)

quizzer said:


> We will know tomorrow


right now, there are two games going on. Sl vs netherlands and WI vs kenya. Neither games are on right now. i just checked


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Any update on dish coverage of the Ind Vs Aus warm up game starting in about 6 hrs?


----------



## bhaiboleto (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I just noticed Willow has only games of India listed in warm up matches so it makes sense that Dish did not show Feb 12 games, so hopes are alive and most likely Ind vs Aus will be shown at 4 am and hopefully in HD!


----------



## goindia2011 (Feb 12, 2011)

quizzer said:


> Any update on dish coverage of the Ind Vs Aus warm up game starting in about 6 hrs?


i dont see anything on the guide. Do you?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

This being weekend, I dont expect dish reps in the forum. Otherwise we could have got some definitive response.

Hope dish covers it as willow.tv is showing live.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

quizzer said:


> This being weekend, I dont expect dish reps in the forum. Otherwise we could have got some definitive response.
> 
> Hope dish covers it as willow.tv is showing live.


I think DISH Network will show Live on CH 454


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The only items I can find in the EPG start with the opening ceremonies on Thursday (channel 454 HD, channel 455 SD). Nothing is listed before then.

BTW: The Willow Cricket channel (582) is in free preview at the moment.


----------



## ddlj81 (Sep 11, 2009)

Two reasons why it should be on dish (the warm up game)

1. willow.tv has only india warm up games and its basically the same package the dish is providing. 

2. There is a hd ppv event on channel 454 that starts at 4:00 a.m. Of course I get only a white screen with dishHD network right now. But I hope the 4:00 a.m. thing is the real match.


----------



## bhaiboleto (Feb 13, 2011)

Willow TV channel 582 is on with FULL HOUSE in Bangalore!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ddlj81 said:


> 2. There is a hd ppv event on channel 454 that starts at 4:00 a.m. Of course I get only a white screen with dishHD network right now. But I hope the 4:00 a.m. thing is the real match.


The "HD PPV Sports" is not an event. It is an "off air" period for the channel. (The same goes for the "PPV Sports" programs on the SD channels.)

The World Cup events appear in the EPG as "ICC W C", with the first event being "ICC W C: Opening Ceremony" on Thursday at 7am ET. The ceremony telecast will be repeated on Friday at 9am ET. Games begin on Saturday.

582 Willow is currently airing the Australia vs India warm up match.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> The "HD PPV Sports" is not an event. It is an "off air" period for the channel. (The same goes for the "PPV Sports" programs on the SD channels.)
> 
> The World Cup events appear in the EPG as "ICC W C", with the first event being "ICC W C: Opening Ceremony" on Thursday at 7am ET. The ceremony telecast will be repeated on Friday at 9am ET. Games begin on Saturday.
> 
> 582 Willow is currently airing the Australia vs India warm up match.


Atleast we are watching the warm up in SD and wait for the actuals in HD.


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

there is a promotion that if you subscribe to dish network and you are a vonage customer , you get the icc world cup for free..

unfortunately this is only for new subscribers from jan 20,2011... I tried my best with dish reps and they said its for new subscribers only..

http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/cricketworldcup/dish-network/default.aspx


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

I think all the games are not on HD.... Some games played in bangladesh and SL might not be shown on HD.. .


----------



## kujili (Feb 11, 2011)

How the PPV works for highlights and replays?since this is the first time im with dish....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kujili said:


> How the PPV works for highlights and replays?since this is the first time im with dish....


Each event has a number, for example "ICC W C: India vs. Bangladesh" live on Saturday at 3:30am ET has the number "98271" in the EPG. Any replays of that match should have the same number and still be available.

Being sold as a package ($129 now or $149 if you wait) you should get all the matches and all of the replays through the end of the tournament. If you buy an individual match you should be able to watch that match any time it airs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH NETWORK TO OFFER the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 in high definition*

*ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Feb. 15, 2011* - DISH Network L.L.C., the leader in international programming in the United States, today announced that it is delivering an all-access pass to the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011, ensuring that cricket fans across the country won't miss a second of the action. Plus for the first time, DISH Network will offer coverage of the tournament in high definition.

The ICC Cricket World Cup, held every four years, will be co-hosted in the sub-continent by Bangladesh, India and Sri Lanka, and features a 14-nation pool competing for the title. The event opens with Bangladesh playing India on Feb. 19 and will conclude with the championship match in Mumbai on April 2.

DISH Network will offer the tournament in HD on Pay-Per-View for its satellite customers as well as distribute the Cricket World Cup in SD through its recently launched IPTV service, DISH World, which allows customers to access DISH Network programming without the need for a satellite dish. Matches are available on a live and delay basis, plus, customers have access to highlights of the day's matches, broadcast immediately following the full replay of the match. Customers may also record the matches with DISH Network's award-winning DVR technology.

In addition, DISH Network customers with a broadband-connected, Sling®-enabled receiver have the ability to watch every match on compatible 3G and WiFi-enabled phones, laptops or tablets, including the iPhone® and iPod touch®, iPad™, Android™ smartphones and tablets, Windows® and Mac® Computers, and select BlackBerry® devices.

"DISH Network leads the industry with 72 South Asian channels, and we are proud to again bring the Cricket World Cup to our viewers - this year in high definition - and that our broadband-connected, Sling-enabled customers have the ability to watch it live on a variety of mobile devices," said Chris Kuelling, vice president of International Programming for DISH Network. "In addition, customers without a satellite dish can enjoy the Cricket World Cup through our DISH World IPTV service."

Now until Feb. 19, customers can order the ICC Cricket World Cup for an early bird price of $129. After Feb. 19, the event will be available for $149. To order, visit www.dishnetwork.com/cricket, call 877-DISH-PPV (347-4778), or for IPTV service visit www.dishworldiptv.com or call 877-474-4788. Commercial customers can order by calling 1-800-454-0843. DISH Network has licensed its Cricket World Cup rights from Willow TV.

###

*About DISH Network*
DISH Network L.L.C., the U.S. leader in international programming, provides more than 200 ethnic channels in 29 languages - more than any other pay-TV provider. To learn more about DISH Network's South Asian programming, visit www.dishnetwork.com/international.

*Media Contact:*

Francie Bauer
720-514-5351
[email protected]



*Time and Date EST*
|
*Time and Date PST*
|
*Match and Venue*

Sat Feb 19 03:30 EST 2011|Sat Feb 19 00:30 PST 2011|1st Match. Group B - India v Bangladesh. Shere Bangla National Stadium. Mirpur
Sat Feb 19 23:00 EST 2011|Sat Feb 19 20:00 PST 2011|2nd Match. Group A - Kenya v New Zealand. MA Chidambaram Stadium. Chepauk. Chennai
Sun Feb 20 04:00 EST 2011|Sun Feb 20 01:00 PST 2011|3rd Match. Group A - Sri Lanka v Canada Mahinda Rajapaksha International Cricket Stadium. Sooriyawewa. Hambantota
Mon Feb 21 04:00 EST 2011|Mon Feb 21 01:00 PST 2011|4th Match. Group A - Australia v Zimbabwe Sardar Patel Stadium. Motera. Ahmedabad
Tue Feb 22 04:00 EST 2011|Tue Feb 22 01:00 PST 2011|5th Match. Group B - England v Netherlands Vidarbha Cricket Association Ground. Nagpur
Wed Feb 23 04:00 EST 2011|Wed Feb 23 01:00 PST 2011|6th Match. Group A - Kenya v Pakistan Mahinda Rajapaksha International Cricket Stadium. Sooriyawewa. Hambantota
Thu Feb 24 04:00 EST 2011|Thu Feb 24 01:00 PST 2011|7th Match. Group B - South Africa v West Indies Feroz Shah Kotla. Delhi
Thu Feb 24 22:30 EST 2011|Thu Feb 24 19:30 PST 2011|8th Match. Group B - Bangladesh v Ireland Shere Bangla National Stadium. Mirpur
Fri Feb 25 04:00 EST 2011|Fri Feb 25 01:00 PST 2011|9th Match. Group A - Australia v New Zealand Vidarbha Cricket Association Ground. Nagpur
Sat Feb 26 04:00 EST 2011|Sat Feb 26 01:00 PST 2011|10th Match. Group A - Sri Lanka v Pakistan R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Sun Feb 27 04:00 EST 2011|Sun Feb 27 01:00 PST 2011|11th Match. Group B - India v England Eden Gardens. Kolkata
Sun Feb 27 23:00 EST 2011|Sun Feb 27 20:00 PST 2011|12th Match. Group A - Canada v Zimbabwe Vidarbha Cricket Association Ground. Nagpur
Mon Feb 28 04:00 EST 2011|Mon Feb 28 01:00 PST 2011|13th Match. Group B - Netherlands v West Indies Feroz Shah Kotla. Delhi
Tue Mar 1 04:00 EST 2011|Tue Mar 1 01:00 PST 2011|14th Match. Group A - Sri Lanka v Kenya R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Wed Mar 2 04:00 EST 2011|Wed Mar 2 01:00 PST 2011|15th Match. Group B - England v Ireland M Chinnaswamy Stadium. Bangalore
Wed Mar 2 23:00 EST 2011|Wed Mar 2 20:00 PST 2011|16th Match. Group B - Netherlands v South Africa Punjab Cricket Association Stadium. Mohali. Chandigarh
Thu Mar 3 04:00 EST 2011|Thu Mar 3 01:00 PST 2011|17th Match. Group A - Canada v Pakistan R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Thu Mar 3 23:00 EST 2011|Thu Mar 3 20:00 PST 2011|18th Match. Group A - New Zealand v Zimbabwe Sardar Patel Stadium. Motera. Ahmedabad
Fri Mar 4 04:00 EST 2011|Fri Mar 4 01:00 PST 2011|19th Match. Group B - Bangladesh v West Indies Shere Bangla National Stadium. Mirpur
Sat Mar 5 04:00 EST 2011|Sat Mar 5 01:00 PST 2011|20th Match. Group A - Sri Lanka v Australia R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Sat Mar 5 23:00 EST 2011|Sat Mar 5 20:00 PST 2011|21st Match. Group B - England v South Africa MA Chidambaram Stadium. Chepauk. Chennai
Sun Mar 6 04:00 EST 2011|Sun Mar 6 01:00 PST 2011|22nd Match. Group B - India v Ireland M Chinnaswamy Stadium. Bangalore
Mon Mar 7 04:00 EST 2011|Mon Mar 7 01:00 PST 2011|23rd Match. Group A - Canada v Kenya Feroz Shah Kotla. Delhi
Tue Mar 8 04:00 EST 2011|Tue Mar 8 01:00 PST 2011|24th Match. Group A - New Zealand v Pakistan Pallekele International Cricket Stadium
Wed Mar 9 04:00 EST 2011|Wed Mar 9 01:00 PST 2011|25th Match. Group B - India v Netherlands Feroz Shah Kotla. Delhi
Thu Mar 10 04:00 EST 2011|Thu Mar 10 01:00 PST 2011|26th Match. Group A - Sri Lanka v Zimbabwe Pallekele International Cricket Stadium
Thu Mar 10 23:00 EST 2011|Thu Mar 10 20:00 PST 2011|27th Match. Group B - Ireland v West Indies Punjab Cricket Association Stadium. Mohali. Chandigarh
Fri Mar 11 04:00 EST 2011|Fri Mar 11 01:00 PST 2011|28th Match. Group B - Bangladesh v England Zahur Ahmed Chowdhury Stadium. Chittagong
Sat Mar 12 04:00 EST 2011|Sat Mar 12 01:00 PST 2011|29th Match. Group B - India v South Africa Vidarbha Cricket Association Ground. Nagpur
Sat Mar 12 23:00 EST 2011|Sat Mar 12 20:00 PST 2011|30th Match. Group A - Canada v New Zealand Wankhede Stadium. Mumbai
Sun Mar 13 05:00 EST 2011|Sun Mar 13 01:00 PST 2011|31st Match. Group A - Australia v Kenya M Chinnaswamy Stadium. Bangalore
Sun Mar 13 23:30 EDT 2011|Sun Mar 13 20:30 PDT 2011|32nd Match. Group B - Bangladesh v Netherlands Zahur Ahmed Chowdhury Stadium. Chittagong
Mon Mar 14 05:00 EDT 2011|Mon Mar 14 02:00 PDT 2011|33rd Match. Group A - Pakistan v Zimbabwe Pallekele International Cricket Stadium
Tue Mar 15 05:00 EDT 2011|Tue Mar 15 02:00 PDT 2011|34th Match. Group B - Ireland v South Africa Eden Gardens. Kolkata
Wed Mar 16 05:00 EDT 2011|Wed Mar 16 02:00 PDT 2011|35th Match. Group A - Australia v Canada M Chinnaswamy Stadium. Bangalore
Thu Mar 17 05:00 EDT 2011|Thu Mar 17 02:00 PDT 2011|36th Match. Group B - England v West Indies. MA Chidambaram Stadium. Chepauk. Chennai
Fri Mar 18 05:00 EDT 2011|Fri Mar 18 02:00 PDT 2011|37th Match. Group A - New Zealand v Sri Lanka. Wankhede Stadium. Mumbai
Fri Mar 18 00:00 EDT 2011|Thu Mar 17 21:00 PDT 2011|38th Match. Group B - Ireland v Netherlands. Eden Gardens. Kolkata
Fri Mar 18 23:30 EDT 2011|Fri Mar 18 20:30 PDT 2011|39th Match. Group B - Bangladesh v South Africa. Shere Bangla National Stadium. Mirpur
Sat Mar 19 05:00 EDT 2011|Sat Mar 19 02:00 PDT 2011|40th Match. Group A - Australia v Pakistan. R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Sun Mar 20 00:00 EDT 2011|Sat Mar 19 21:00 PDT 2011|41st Match. Group A - Kenya v Zimbabwe. Eden Gardens. Kolkata
Sun Mar 20 05:00 EDT 2011|Sun Mar 20 02:00 PDT 2011|42nd Match, Group B - India v West Indies. MA Chidambaram Stadium, Chepauk, Chennai
Wed Mar 23 04:30 EDT 2011|Wed Mar 23 01:30 PDT 2011|Quarter Final - TBC v TBC (A1 v B4). Shere Bangla National Stadium. Mirpur
Thu Mar 24 05:00 EDT 2011|Thu Mar 24 02:00 PDT 2011|Quarter Final - TBC v TBC (A2 v B3). Sardar Patel Stadium. Motera. Ahmedabad
Fri Mar 25 04:30 EDT 2011|Fri Mar 25 01:30 PDT 2011|Quarter Final - TBC v TBC (A3 v B2). Shere Bangla National Stadium. Mirpur
Sat Mar 26 05:00 EDT 2011|Sat Mar 26 02:00 PDT 2011|Quarter Final - TBC v TBC (A4 v B1). R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Tue Mar 29 05:00 EDT 2011|Tue Mar 29 02:00 PDT 2011|Semi Final - TBC v TBC. R Premadasa Stadium. Colombo
Wed Mar 30 05:00 EDT 2011|Wed Mar 30 02:00 PDT 2011|Semi Final - TBC v TBC. Punjab Cricket Association Stadium. Mohali. Chandigarh
Sat Apr 2 05:00 EDT 2011|Sat Apr 2 02:00 PDT 2011|Final - TBC v TBC. Wankhede Stadium. Mumbai


----------



## kujili (Feb 11, 2011)

1.Im getting only 2 days in EPG but im able to set the timer for the opening ceremony...does it mean that i would be able to see the PPV of the world cup?
2.How to get extended EPG for more than 2 days?
3.Will the HD quality be the same with the internet streaming of willow tv and Dish Network?could you plis clarify on this?

though some of them is not related to this thread, a reply would be more than helpful..

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kujili said:


> 1.Im getting only 2 days in EPG but im able to set the timer for the opening ceremony...does it mean that i would be able to see the PPV of the world cup?
> 2.How to get extended EPG for more than 2 days?
> 3.Will the HD quality be the same with the internet streaming of willow tv and Dish Network?could you plis clarify on this?


1) It appears that the opening ceremony is not marked as PPV ... I can set a timer for it and I have not purchased the package. The actual games are marked as PPV and come up with a price when selected.

2) A DVR will have a longer EPG. Non DVRs only have a 48 hour guide.

3) I don't know the quality of the online feed.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> *DISH NETWORK TO OFFER the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 in high definition*
> 
> *ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Feb. 15, 2011* - DISH Network L.L.C., the leader in international programming in the United States, today announced that it is delivering an all-access pass to the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011, ensuring that cricket fans across the country won't miss a second of the action. Plus for the first time, DISH Network will offer coverage of the tournament in high definition.
> 
> ...


Thank you James. You are very helpful for the cricket and international channel subscribers.

Appreciate all your help.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

Guys... check this old link out from google web page cache regarding Cricket PPV purchase. Read straight to No. 18. I couldn't find any active link on dish confirming the same. Dish might have changed policy later.

_Note: Cricket matches and tournaments are an exception to this rule. All PPV cricket orders will be authorized for the primary receiver only. Additional receivers may not be authorized under any circumstances. For DOD Movies on Demand, when ordering the same movie on multiple receivers, each movie will be charged_

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+only+on+primary+receiver&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1


----------



## kezibaba (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,
I purchased the ICC world cup a few weeks ago, however when I try to record or select the first game India vs Bangladesh, still says that I need to purchase the event. I did call dish and they said maybe to wait till after 12 tonight, but the thing that surprised me most was that he said most games will not be allowed to be recorded to dvr..does any1 know if this is true?


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

kezibaba said:


> Hello,
> I purchased the ICC world cup a few weeks ago, however when I try to record or select the first game India vs Bangladesh, still says that I need to purchase the event. I did call dish and they said maybe to wait till after 12 tonight, but the thing that surprised me most was that he said most games will not be allowed to be recorded to dvr..does any1 know if this is true?


Are you trying to DVR on primary receiver or other ones. What I have seen is that you can DVR on primary, but we are not even sure if it works on secondary receivers on same account or not. Do you see ICC World Cup under purchases on receiver you are trying to record ? Maybe that is the reason.


----------



## skyscraper (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys,
Was opening ceremony free on DISH ( 454) ?



ateet said:


> Are you trying to DVR on primary receiver or other ones. What I have seen is that you can DVR on primary, but we are not even sure if it works on secondary receivers on same account or not. Do you see ICC World Cup under purchases on receiver you are trying to record ? Maybe that is the reason.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

"kezibaba" said:


> Hello,
> I purchased the ICC world cup a few weeks ago, however when I try to record or select the first game India vs Bangladesh, still says that I need to purchase the event. I did call dish and they said maybe to wait till after 12 tonight, but the thing that surprised me most was that he said most games will not be allowed to be recorded to dvr..does any1 know if this is true?


I also purchased ICC Cricket World Cup from DISH Network when I Press select it,s says i need to purchased when I called they said you will see the match when it will start


----------



## rookie123 (Feb 18, 2011)

Can we buy Individual matches through DIsh Network?

Does anyone know the cost?

Thanks


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

rookie123 said:


> Can we buy Individual matches through DIsh Network?
> 
> Does anyone know the cost?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry at this point only whole cup.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

kezibaba said:
 

> Hello, I purchased the ICC world cup a few weeks ago, however when I try to record or select the first game India vs Bangladesh, still says that I need to purchase the event. I did call dish and they said maybe to wait till after 12 tonight, but the thing that surprised me most was that he said most games will not be allowed to be recorded to dvr..does any1 know if this is true?





ateet said:


> Are you trying to DVR on primary receiver or other ones. What I have seen is that you can DVR on primary, but we are not even sure if it works on secondary receivers on same account or not. Do you see ICC World Cup under purchases on receiver you are trying to record ? Maybe that is the reason.





jhangir07 said:


> I also purchased ICC Cricket World Cup from DISH Network when I Press select it,s says i need to purchased when I called they said you will see the match when it will start


Hey guys, sorry for the long delay for a response . I was double checking info and was able to confirm it will only be available on your primary receiver.


----------



## rookie123 (Feb 18, 2011)

DOes anyone know of a Website where we can buy Individual matches?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

rookie123 said:


> DOes anyone know of a Website where we can buy Individual matches?


As ateet said it's only available for the whole cup, we do not have individual matches available for purchase. Sorry


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

[email protected] Network said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the long delay for a response . I was double checking info and was able to confirm it will only be available on your primary receiver.


Dish network phone reps are giving totally contradictory information saying it will be available on all receivers.

Edit - Will matches be available on all receivers. I understand DVR part will not be available on all receivers.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 1 receiver


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

jhangir07 said:


> I have 1 receiver


Then you should be A-OK


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

skyscraper said:


> Guys,
> Was opening ceremony free on DISH ( 454) ?


Yes, it was. The games are marked for PPV with a message to call dish to subscribe.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

ateet said:


> Dish network phone reps are giving totally contradictory information saying it will be available on all receivers.
> 
> Edit - Will matches be available on all receivers. I understand DVR part will not be available on all receivers.


Sorry, I did leave that a bit vague. The primary receiver is for the whole account. DVR or Non-DVR only the primary receiver can view the programming.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> Then you should be A-OK


They replace receiver I order ICC World Cup on other receiver


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

jhangir07 said:


> They replace receiver I order ICC World Cup on other receiver


If the receiver was replaced then the ppv event should transfer to the new one. You shouldn't have to order it again.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

"[email protected] Network" said:


> If the receiver was replaced then the ppv event should transfer to the new one. You shouldn't have to order it again.


When I press select button why it say call to order


----------



## skyscraper (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you able to watch opening ceremony on 454?


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

skyscraper said:


> Are you able to watch opening ceremony on 454?


Yes


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

jhangir07 said:


> When I press select button why it say call to order


Hmm should transfer. Could you PM me the account # or phone # so I can check it out?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

skyscraper said:


> Are you able to watch opening ceremony on 454?


That is free ... no PPV subscription needed ... so it isn't a good test.
A better test would be to go forward to a game.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just call DISH Network and now my ICC Cricket World Cup order is confirm


----------



## mickeymouse (Feb 19, 2011)

I was on the phone with Dish Network for 15 minutes for activating ICC on my second receiver. He forwarded it to his supervisor, the idiot just disconnected on me the same second. I called on again and after 30 minutes, Dish network has REFUSED to activate this on my second receiver. THIS IS UTTERLY IRRESPONSIBLE. They gave me stories about FTC, contracts and other bull. As a customer, I don't care about your contracts and other stories. I even offered them to verify that they are both in the same household (connected to internet all the time, same IP address).

I subscribed for $129 and pay extra $$ every month to use my 2nd receiver. My primary receiver is downstairs where my family sleeps. I need to see world cup upstairs so they don't get disturbed. I also said that I will pay another $129 to see in my secondary receiver. This is not an option either for them. I cannot switch receivers between upstairs and downstairs due to various reasons. My family wants to watch the replay during the day time downstairs. I am in CST and hence match starts at 2:30AM.

DISH NETWORK Representative, please enable this so all of us can see it on 2nd receivers. 

Unacceptable !!

The Sr VP should have his ass fired for this decision. What an idiot and a screw-up !! I am writing a letter to CEO and all his reportees about this incompetence.

EDIT: Is there any other way to use Twitter/facebook any other social media to make this screw-up real loud? Request all of your help in making this VIRAL.


----------



## theleo (Feb 19, 2011)

Same issue here! Signed up with Dish last week and tech installed my three receivers and now Dish is telling me I can watch WCC cricket only on primary receiver due to FCC restrictions that they were informed of today morning 2/19/11

That is completely ridiculous! I have since cancelled my PPV subscription and signed up directly with Willow. BUT -- the video quality is very very poor!


----------



## omalik (Feb 19, 2011)

mickeymouse said:


> I was on the phone with Dish Network for 15 minutes for activating ICC on my second receiver. He forwarded it to his supervisor, the idiot just disconnected on me the same second. I called on again and after 30 minutes, Dish network has REFUSED to activate this on my second receiver. THIS IS UTTERLY IRRESPONSIBLE. They gave me stories about FTC, contracts and other bull. As a customer, I don't care about your contracts and other stories. I even offered them to verify that they are both in the same household (connected to internet all the time, same IP address).
> 
> I subscribed for $129 and pay extra $$ every month to use my 2nd receiver. My primary receiver is downstairs where my family sleeps. I need to see world cup upstairs so they don't get disturbed. I also said that I will pay another $129 to see in my secondary receiver. This is not an option either for them. I cannot switch receivers between upstairs and downstairs due to various reasons. My family wants to watch the replay during the day time downstairs. I am in CST and hence match starts at 2:30AM.
> 
> ...


Same issue here called yesterday and was confirmed that I would get it on my two receivers and today I'm only getting it on one receiver. Called dish today and was told I would only get it on main receiver and they wont refund my money since this event is non-refundable.


----------



## samradley (Feb 22, 2010)

omalik said:


> Same issue here called yesterday and was confirmed that I would get it on my two receivers and today I'm only getting it on one receiver. Called dish today and was told I would only get it on main receiver and they wont refund my money since this event is non-refundable.


Yes, this is ridiculous! Does Dirctv also has similar restriction for ICC CWC? At least the cricket ticket on directv didn't had such restrictions. It was available on all receivers, even though cricket ticket was PPV. Selling these restrictive PPV packages without full disclosure should be bounded by consumer rights! Need to get this escalated.


----------



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with samradley here. The issue here is that Dish Network DOES NOT fully and clearly disclose which PPV events specifically will only be available on one/multiple receiver(s) or if there are any restrictions on DVR etc etc. This seems to be totally unfair business practice from Dish Network by luring customers. Customers should be clearly informed what they should be expecting for price they paid. Everybody should fight out PPV charges on their bill and with customer service.

I compare this to like going to a restaurant buffet with 100 items and after paying you find out you can only choose 50 of them. That is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## migg2121 (Feb 19, 2011)

mickeymouse said:


> I was on the phone with Dish Network for 15 minutes for activating ICC on my second receiver. He forwarded it to his supervisor, the idiot just disconnected on me the same second. I called on again and after 30 minutes, Dish network has REFUSED to activate this on my second receiver. THIS IS UTTERLY IRRESPONSIBLE. They gave me stories about FTC, contracts and other bull. As a customer, I don't care about your contracts and other stories. I even offered them to verify that they are both in the same household (connected to internet all the time, same IP address).
> 
> I subscribed for $129 and pay extra $$ every month to use my 2nd receiver. My primary receiver is downstairs where my family sleeps. I need to see world cup upstairs so they don't get disturbed. I also said that I will pay another $129 to see in my secondary receiver. This is not an option either for them. I cannot switch receivers between upstairs and downstairs due to various reasons. My family wants to watch the replay during the day time downstairs. I am in CST and hence match starts at 2:30AM.
> 
> ...


You are lucky to have only waited to talk to the "world class customer satisfaction guaranteed team" for only 15 minutes. The first time i called i waited for 65 mins then my cell battery died. I called 4 other times and roughly waited more then 2 hours in total to talk to them and here is what happened....
Before i even called them i physically switched around the receivers to see if it would work but my primary receiver is a dvr and uses two different sat signal and it didn't work.
Ok now here is the customer service part...
Customer service told me that the match will only show on my primary receiver. So i asked him to change my primary receiver but he was unable to do so for whatever reasons. He then told me that i will HAVE to watch the match in whatever room I had the primary receiver in. I told him that they cannot force me to watch it in just one room when i am paying a fee for all my receivers. I was getting mad but i wanted a solution so i kept my cool. I told him to schedule me a technician so i can have him switch around receivers and see the match in a room i want to see it in....he said "sure".. "it will be only 50 dollars plus 15 for service fee" ....so that got me real mad...he said not to use profanity and i asked for his supervisor....they were backed up too with calls so he took down my number. 
As soon as i hung up with him i called again and after 15 mins on hold i asked the guy straight away for the supervisor. He looked up my file and saw my previous call history and that it was only 20 mins ago. He put me on hold while he tried getting the supervisor....in less then 2 minutes he came back and said that the supervisors are really busy and they cannot talk to me but he is talking to them over a live chat...without me even asking for anything he said that the supervisor has agreed to make a ONE TIME change of your receivers. I was shocked. he asked me to go in the room where i want to see the matches and bring up the system info screen. He took down TWO sets of number (receiver number and the one below it) and within fractions of a second i got the match in the room i wanted in. So not making the long story even longer they changed the primary receivers in matter of seconds with ease. what i don't get is why the "world class costumer satisfaction team" didn't offer this as a solution in the beginning to angry callers....and for what reason they still aren't.


----------



## omalik (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried couple of times as well with no luck. I'm just gonna file complaint with BBB, FTC and any other agency I can think of. I've never filed any complaints before but this is just bothering me a lot, its like they are stealing money right in front of my face. I told them to just cancel the order and they can't even do that since this event is non-refundable.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Your primary receiver is always the one that's the most expensive in your house. 922, 722, whatever. That can't change.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

I also purchased ICC Cricket World Cup from DISH Network but they should show all the match on Willow Cricket


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

jhangir07 said:


> I also purchased ICC Cricket World Cup from DISH Network but they should show all the match on Willow Cricket


Nope, because Willow Cricket does NOT have the rights to the World Cup matches. Dish has no control over that access.

Plus, to all the complainers about 'primary receiver only', Dish has always only offered Cricket packages on the primary only, when they had packages in the past. Sorry you're put out, but the Dish agents kept getting conflicting information from the ICC right up to this morning. Don't blame Dish, blame the ICC.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

coldsteel said:


> Nope, because Willow Cricket does NOT have the rights to the World Cup matches. Dish has no control over that access.
> 
> When they show match on PPV it,s coming from Willow Cricket


----------



## migg2121 (Feb 19, 2011)

RasputinAXP said:


> Your primary receiver is always the one that's the most expensive in your house. 922, 722, whatever. That can't change.


I am sorry you are misinformed. Yes, your primary receiver can be changed in matter of seconds over the phone. Just done it this morning at 5am after being on hold from 2:30am (match start time)


----------



## migg2121 (Feb 19, 2011)

coldsteel said:


> Nope, because Willow Cricket does NOT have the rights to the World Cup matches. Dish has no control over that access.
> 
> Plus, to all the complainers about 'primary receiver only', Dish has always only offered Cricket packages on the primary only, when they had packages in the past. Sorry you're put out, but the Dish agents kept getting conflicting information from the ICC right up to this morning. Don't blame Dish, blame the ICC.


Willow channel has the full rights to the ICC world cup for US and the member who posted right above me is correct in saying that when watching the matches on ppv channel 455 and 457? or 454 for some, the willow cricket logo shows on the top right corner. Also when you go on willow.tv you can see in big letters that willow has rights to ICC world cup which they also show on their website/cell phones for the same price of 129 (might have changed to 149 now)

So please stop guessing and defending dish when they are just stealing our money through this bogus ppv event when we all could have seen it free on channel 582....not to mention that it only shows on one receiver and they give their costumers hard time to change the primary receiver which only takes seconds to do.


----------



## snsalvi (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a manual that i researched online at dishnetwork.ws/hardware/manuals/722/Chapter4.pdf. and it clearly says that dish ppv events can be seen on all receivers in a given account. I tried calling Dish and they refused to honor their own rules and said ICC world cup is a special event and they cannot enable on both receivers. If they have to they can charge for a second receiver and then reverse the billing. QUite disappointed with how dish is handling this.


----------



## jhangir07 (Jan 8, 2009)

Right now Willow Cricket is showing Live match not fair I pay $130


----------



## migg2121 (Feb 19, 2011)

jhangir07 said:


> Right now Willow Cricket is showing Live match not fair I pay $130


True, but they wont show any indian or pakistani matches on 582 because majority of their costumers in US are desi. But this is clearly a rip off...they have the rights to ICC and we have paid for the package that carries the willow channel 582 but they charged us 130 anyways because they don't wanna show that event without getting more money.

This is like paying to get HBO or ShowTime and on top of that you have to pay extra to watch sopranos or another hit show/movie.


----------



## nharish (Feb 21, 2011)

I had the same problem with multiple receivers. I called and they said that's how it was. When I asked them who they were to choose my location for viewing and why I wud have to compromise my viewing experience (have a 105 inch projector screen in my basement :O ), they pointed out that it was a "special" event that they had paid a lot for! (no fcc crap for me fortunately!!!). I asked them if this is how all PPVs are to which the CSR replied in negative. I then told them that I would file a lawsuit against them for being fleecing the customer and not communicating this at the point of sale.I kept repeating my cheating, fleecing, lawsuit a few times and the CSR then said I could speak to a supervisor. I waited for a few minutes and she came back and said the match was available on the other receiver as well. Just like that! I couldn't believe it . Now its available on both my receivers because the supervisor approved it as a goodwill (yeah right!). Guess all of you with the same problem should all call again .


----------



## myadam78 (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried the same thing. but it did not work for me


----------



## jdobs (Feb 9, 2011)

i thought there was some promotion where if you sign of for dish and one of the south asian mega packs, or something like that, then the icc world cup 2011 was free. Unfortunately, I can no longer find information about this online for some reason, and the dish website is hard to navigate. Note: this is not the vonage promotion. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

jdobs said:


> i thought there was some promotion where if you sign of for dish and one of the south asian mega packs, or something like that, then the icc world cup 2011 was free. Unfortunately, I can no longer find information about this online for some reason, and the dish website is hard to navigate. Note: this is not the vonage promotion. Does anyone have any info on this?


The only offer I can find is the Vonage offer, which also required a South Asian package.


----------

